# Binos, fish finder, and RODLOFT for sale



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are links to three KSL ads I put up. Clearing out some gear.

Vortex binos
https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35540345&cat=405

Rodloft
https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35539904&cat=189

Fish finder
https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35540162&cat=233


----------

